# Gamethread Jazz at Hornets 7PM Central Wed.Feb 22nd



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Utah Jazz(25-27)​ at​New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets (29-24)​7:00Central Ford Center Oklahoma City,OK​ 
This game is a lot more important than it might seem because of the increasing difficulty of the schedeule as the calendar turns to March.In my opinion it is essential that the Hornets emerge victorious in every winnable home game that remains upon their schedeule.They have games that they can win in their immediate future,but in march they will play an inordinate number of games against strong Western Conference playoff teams with many of these games on the road.

The Hornets have 29 games left on the schedeule and it's my opinion that they will need approximately 16 wins in those games.To get there they must cash in every oppurtunity against beatable teams.


 *PREVIEW*​ 

*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*​*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Chris Paul</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder</TD><TD>PJ Brown</TD><TD>Desmond Mason</TD><TD>David West</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>16.1</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>9.6</TD><TD>10.9</TD><TD>16.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>5.5</TD><TD>2.6</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TD>4.3</TD><TD>7.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>1.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Speedy Claxton</TD><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD>Rasual Butler</TD><TD>Moochie Norris </TD><TD>Bostjan Nachbar </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TD>4.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>2.8</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*
​*Probable Starters Click on Photo for Profile* 


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Milt Palacios*</TD><TD>*Kevin McLeod*</TD><TD>*Jarron Collins*</TD><TD>*Mehmet Okur*</TD><TD>*Andrei Kirilenko*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>6.9</TD><TD>6.9</TD><TD>5.7</TD><TD>17.8</TD><TD>15.7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>9.4</TD><TD>8.3</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>4.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Key*




*Reserve*
*Players*




</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Deron Williams*</TD><TD>*Matt Harpring*</TD><TD>*Carlos Boozer*</TD><TD>*Gordan Giricek*</TD><TD>*Greg Ostertag*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TD>11.7</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>10.6</TD><TD>2.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>5.2</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>1.9</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>1.7</TD><TD>1.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I really expect an easy game, I don't know why, it's like intuition...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im interested in seeing Deron and Paul matchup. I havent seen Deron yet this year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dude this is seriously a line from the announcers aka the dumbest people alive...

Gill: Hey you get off of McCloud (referencing the Rolling Stones Song and the Utah Player)
Bob: You've been waiting a long time to use that one...
Gill: Yes
Bob: Sometimes it takes a long time for good things to Okur (referencing Utah's Okur)

Are you friggen kidding me!?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Dude this is seriously a line from the announcers aka the dumbest people alive...
> 
> Gill: Hey you get off of McCloud (referencing the Rolling Stones Song and the Utah Player)
> Bob: You've been waiting a long time to use that one...
> ...


That's why I am so glad I get to listen to the opposing announcers on League Pass. Haven't come across any announcers as corny as those two. LOL!

No West or Speedy tonight!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul is creating turnovers like a mad man. He's stealing the ball, playing great D, and getting it back for the Hornets. He's dishing great and driving and getting to the FT line. 

He is stepping up his game big time this game. This is one of the best performances Ive seen from him so early in a game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH ****!

Jackson Vroman just fell after a dunk and his hand bent in the nastiest way!

I think he broke his hand! That was disgusting!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh man Vroman is going to be OUT...If thats as bad as it was nasty the he's done for weeks...

uke:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh crap! Now Desmond Mason just went to the lockers with an apparent hurt back...

It looked like he was holding his back, but Im not sure...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Why isn't Claxton playing?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Why isn't Claxton playing?


Claxton's injure and I didnt even hear why? West is still doin the baby thing. Vroman's arm looked like Stretch Armstrong's and Desmond disappeared.

The Jazz are making a run against our depleted roster...

Deron and Paul have a little thing going here...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is a complete implosion by the Hornets. We were once up double digits and now were down 8 with 1:17 to go...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS!!!!! My nerves are shot to h*ll!!!!! It started with the Vroman injury! OMG! I have never seen anything like that. They just started to fall apart. I thought sure West would be back tonight. Hopefully he'll make it on Saturday for the Jazz rematch.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Claxton's injure and I didnt even hear why? West is still doin the baby thing. Vroman's arm looked like Stretch Armstrong's and Desmond disappeared.
> 
> The Jazz are making a run against our depleted roster...
> 
> Deron and Paul have a little thing going here...


Supposedly some type of ankle sprain. Must've happened in practice or something.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh man....
What a night.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Good showing by Chris Paul. He reminds me a lot of Steve Nash.

Man, that fall by Vroman was NASTY! The second I saw that I was saying "he broke his wrist... it's broken." Sure enough, it was. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think he also broke his middle finger judging by the way he fell. That was really, really nasty. It hurt me just to watch the replay.

I'm surprised by the support in OK City. Your arena is pretty loud for being such a small market. Kinda reminds me of the crowd in good ol' Utah...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Good showing by Chris Paul. He reminds me a lot of Steve Nash.
> 
> Man, that fall by Vroman was NASTY! The second I saw that I was saying "he broke his wrist... it's broken." Sure enough, it was. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think he also broke his middle finger judging by the way he fell. That was really, really nasty. It hurt me just to watch the replay.
> 
> *I'm surprised by the support in OK City. * Your arena is pretty loud for being such a small market. Kinda reminds me of the crowd in good ol' Utah...


I believe any city that would have received the Hornets would have supported them. Especially a city with no pro sports. They are known as a college town and most college crowds are loud. I think they would've gotten the same support in Mobile, Alabama. LOL!


----------

